# 2 people 2 methods



## vipgraphx (Dec 9, 2011)

My Daughter making a goofy face..



aria by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


My Wife's Uncle with a hard stair 



Rudi by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Thoughts??


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

#2 Looks interesting due to his skin tecture...  I dont like #1.  Her skin is too soft.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah the man is interesting lots of texture in his face. He day dreams a lot and I caught him in the act. I wonder what he was thinking about.

#1 I really like this and was going for this soft look. What I like about the picture is her eyes. I just can't stop looking at them.

I  appreciate your hones opinion though, thanks


----------



## Corvphotography (Dec 14, 2011)

How did you put the light on just their face? with the darkness all around them.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 15, 2011)

Its pretty easy, if you have photoshop or other editing software create a new layer and paint it black. Get your eraser tool and turn the opacity down and use a soft brush and make sure the brush is sized accordingly to the face. Now start erasing. If you erase to much get your brush tool and paint back in the black until you get a look you like.

Wala


----------

